# Bridgestone XO Sizing Thoughts



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I am a long time Bridgestone lover and have several MB1s and have had various other MBs over the years. I am thinking about picking up an XO. I ride the 46cm MBs and find the 49 to be a touch bigger than my liking. With that in mind, what would you all suggest for an XO size? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I have a (new) Handsome XOXO in 53cm, which is the same size I'd ride on a road bike. I ride a medium Bontrager frame. 

I don't know if you ride road, but assuming you do I would recommend you buy a similarly sized XO. They size like road (cross?) bikes. If you don't have a lot of post showing on your MB-1 then the 49cm might be a bit large for you. It also depends a lot on what kind of riding you're thinking of doing with an XO. 

I find top tube length to be a better indicator of fit (assuming standover height is good.) Do you plan to keep it stock or are you thinking of a different bar/stem setup?

I tried hard to like the mustache bar, and couldn't quite get comfortable for more than a coffee run on them. I found myself wanting a bar with more drop to give me a hand position that is different enough from the bar top. A dirt drop is a nice upgrade IMHO.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would ride a 54 road bike w/ a 55 top tube and a 120 stem.. but i would have a saddle to drop of 2in at least and a hbar w/ mediu drop. The xoxo/ xo1 geometry would leave me cramped if i ever rode it w/ a tall short reach stem and a dirt bar of some sort. Unless i had a seatpost w/ lots of setback but that could creta another set of fit troubles..


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I will likely just use it as a cruiser for around the neighborhood, a bit of a gravel grinder, and for something to tow our new baby around on the bike path. I like the idea of the dirt drops at some point and will likely have them in addition to the moustache bars. I have had a bike in the past with the moustache bars and I really liked them, took getting used to but they were fun once I started to ride them quite a bit. 

I don't really ride road bikes and don't own any so I am not certain the size I would be in a road frame. How much larger in CMs are your road frames generally than your mountain frames? I am torn on if I should look for a 48 or a 52. Thinking I likely want the 52 but am concerned it will be a little too big. Since these things are a needle in a haystack I want to make sure I am seeking out the right size.

As far as build goes, just not sure. It might get swapped out to some other parts or may stay stock, really just depends on how good of condition the parts are when I get it. If they are pretty beaten then I might swap over towards a Dura Ace/XTR mix along with a few select other things on it. 

Do you think the XOXO is a close representation of the XO-1? I was reading your other thread on it. Any regrets in your purchase? Is the geometry identical?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

My road bikes are usually about 4-5cm bigger than level top tube MTB's that fit me. I ride a 17" or 18" MTB, but I'm much more concerned about top tube length.

I'd recommend test riding a few road bikes around your size to see what feels comfortable. The smallest XOXO that Handsome makes is the 53cm. (Also, I was told that they did a run of approximately 130 XOXO frames. Not sure about future plans to do more. Call them and ask if you're at all interested in one, they're really nice guys. Maybe if enough people show interest in a smaller size ...)

I believe the geometry is identical, but have not gotten out the protractor and calipers to check. The biggest difference is that mine is TIG'ed, and the old ones are lugged. There are some braze-on differences, different tubing, Breezer rear dropouts, etc. I kind of wish it had a pump peg, but that's not really a big deal. 

I would really like an old XO-1, but honestly I would probably not pay what the market dictates that they're worth. I got a really sweet deal on the XOXO and it just fit into the quirky perceived "hole" in my stable. My only regret is that I'm not getting as much time to ride it as I'd like. The handling is noticeably quicker than a classic 71/73 MTB, which is really good for what I use it for. I'd really like to find a nice long dirt road ride, but this is not a good loaded tourer. It's too racy, and the tube set is probably a bit light to start loading down with gear. (I believe the XO-1 would share these traits.)


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Based on everything you said, it sounds like a 52 or 55cm XO is right for you.

Best thing to do is sit on an XO, obviously. 
You may find this page helpful: Bridgestone Frame Geometry | yojimg.net


----------

